# B13 radio ?



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm having a problem with my radio. Only 1 speaker works. I've checked all the wires coming out of the back of the radio. Plus I've checked to make sure the speakers are connected. It had an aftermarket stereo in it before I bought it and it had the same prob. Now it has the factory radio in it. If anyone can shed some light on this problem. Post up.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

maybe there's a break in the speaker wire on those other 3 speakers
have you checked them with an ohmmeter?


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

yea, you want to check the speaker wires to make sure there isn't a break somewhere along the way. there could be a place where they short out, or perhaps broke.

you can use an ohmeter/multimeter to test them, but if you dont have one, you could make a battery setup to test the continuity (just unplug the speaker(s) from the wires being tested, and make sure the radio is unplugged. forgetting to do this could hurt the speaker(s) and the radio). a batt. setup is cumbersome, but i use it sometimes when i dont have a ohmeter. basically just hook a batt. to one end of the spk wires, and a light bulb on the other end. lights up, its good; doesn't light up, you got a break in the wires somewhere.

be sure to dbl-check the wiring hookup with a wiring diagram for the car. just look in a haynes manual, it'll have the diagrams for it in there.


----------

